# To have a hood or not to have a hood?



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi,

I'm hoping to set up a planted tank of 55 gallons and cannot decide if I want a hood or not. I know a hood is better for preventing fish jumping out. If I go with a hood, it comes with tube lighting.

Can anyone give me some advice about what they think? :-?

Many thanks,

Dom


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Keeping fish, I'd never not have a hood on my tanks. But I know some breeders who go hoodless but they keep the tanks' water level at around 50%-60%.


----------



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. Guess I'll go for the hood. Don't want to have to dramatically lower the water in the tank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I just use glass lids. Never seen the beauty in a hood myself.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

noddy said:


> I just use glass lids. Never seen the beauty in a hood myself.


Yep glass lids with LED for me. I don't like adding water before my weekly water change.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

I've always had hoods...from my first 10g to my current 55g...I prefer the clean look of the old plastic ones with hinged lid...it prevent escapes, cuts down on evaporation, even limits splashing by aggressive feeders, when they "pounce and dive". I typically use the old plastic hoods, gutted of ancient incandescents or fluorescents, and rewired with LED fixtures like the Marineland hidden LED, with day/night feature (modified for auto switching by a timer). 
For auto feeding during absences, I remove a lid from one of the two plastic hoods, and replace it with a "vacation lid" I came up with, which has a small hole, over which I place the Eheim autofeeder. This has proven itself to work well for me.

Cheers


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Both my tanks came with wood cabinet stands and hoods to match. But I guess glass lids do have advantages such as easier access and for having hanging lights, though IMO they're not as decorative as a solid wood varnished hood & cabinet combo.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You have two totally different looks with only a glass lit and a canopy. You can have both; the functionality of the glass lid and the furniture look of the canopy.


----------



## Slow-n-Steady (Aug 3, 2018)

bristlenose72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm hoping to set up a planted tank of 55 gallons and cannot decide if I want a hood or not. I know a hood is better for preventing fish jumping out. If I go with a hood, it comes with tube lighting.
> 
> ...


I've kept planted tanks for years, with no glass or hood at all.. never had a single issue or fish that jumped, even with very active swimmers like rainbows or congo tetras.. keep in mind the biggest fish I've kept is large discus.

Honestly it's a personal decision. Might you lose a fish? Possibly, but it a well kept tank I think the chances are very low which I can live with. Looks better, and the evaporation forces my hand on water changes, which is a good thing. If you're not going to keep up with the water changes, it becomes unsightly and loud quickly however.


----------



## patchj (Jun 8, 2019)

I go with a diy clear screen hood. BRS sells them or you could go to your local hardware store. Probably cheaper that way. Here's the site https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/diy-aquarium-screen-top-kits-for-rimmed-tanks-1-4-netting.html. I don't like canopy and hoods myself coming from a planted tank background. I suspend my lights or use goosenecks. Everything is personal preference though.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

For me, a lid is peace of mind (or a hood or canopy or whatever you want to call it). Whether or not I _need_ it is immaterial.


----------



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

I am new to the cichlid hobby but have had saltwater aquariums and freshwater community tanks for years. My 75 gallon cichlid tank did not have a top. I lost a really pretty peacock fish because he jumped out. Now I have a hood on it. For that reason alone I will always have a hood but there are some other reasons.

1. prevents heat loss
2. prevents excessive evaporation
3. reduces the humidity in your home
4. keeps fish from jumping out

Those are my two cents


----------



## SouthNarc (Nov 29, 2019)

patchj said:


> I go with a diy clear screen hood. BRS sells them or you could go to your local hardware store. Probably cheaper that way. Here's the site https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/diy-aquarium-screen-top-kits-for-rimmed-tanks-1-4-netting.html. I don't like canopy and hoods myself coming from a planted tank background. I suspend my lights or use goosenecks. Everything is personal preference though.


Thank you for that link. I have been looking for something like that. You're a life saver.


----------

